# Do these Centruroides Enclosures look alright?



## Sleazoid (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a Centruroides hentzi and Centruroides gracilis coming tomorrow and I was setting up the enclosure. Does this bark look alright for this species? I read that they need a vertical bark to molt properly. These are my first scorpion species so I am just looking for some info from people more experienced than I. Anything I should change? Thanks for reading.


----------



## scorpionmom (Feb 21, 2011)

The second one looks the best. You have the right idea with the vertical bark. I would, however, add one or two more pieces in the first and second, especially a slanted one in the first. Also, how old are the scorpions you are receiving? You may want to add a small water dish for an adult. Make sure you have a tight fitting top, as you probably know, scorpions are notorious for there ability to escape and fit through the smallest of cracks and holes. Other's will give you more information. Good luck!


----------



## Sleazoid (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for your input I am still looking for any more suggestions.


----------



## John Bokma (Feb 21, 2011)

I recommend to use more bark as well.

On top of that, in my experience, low containers (yours look low) can build up moisture and might cause mycosis on your scorpions and possible fungus on the wood, etc. (which might be harmful to your scorpion?). I only use low containers for species that prefer it more dry.


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 21, 2011)

John Bokma said:


> I recommend to use more bark as well.
> 
> On top of that, in my experience, low containers (yours look low) can build up moisture and might cause mycosis on your scorpions and possible fungus on the wood, etc. (which might be harmful to your scorpion?). I only use low containers for species that prefer it more dry.


I dought mycosis will be a problem with gracilis. Fungus might grow on the wood though.


----------



## Upjohn252 (Feb 21, 2011)

I would hope that those flat little scorpions, who LOVE to squeeze through thtight spaces dont get through those "vent" holes, I would MOVE if I knew there were Buthids running around my house.

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------

Whoops! thats my bad...I cna see they are measurement markings


----------



## Sleazoid (Feb 22, 2011)

AzJohn said:


> I dought mycosis will be a problem with gracilis. Fungus might grow on the wood though.


I will change out the wood if does get fungus on it or mold. 




Upjohn252 said:


> I would hope that those flat little scorpions, who LOVE to squeeze through thtight spaces dont get through those "vent" holes, I would MOVE if I knew there were Buthids running around my house.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------
> 
> Whoops! thats my bad...I cna see they are measurement markings


Yes those are measurement markings.  I think the two specimens I have purchased are both around the 1" mark so I was told. I am gonna try and put more bark in there. Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## Sleazoid (Feb 22, 2011)

Here they are, they finally arrived and I am impressed! I am going to add more bark tomorrow probably.

C. gracilis






C. hentzi


----------



## John Bokma (Feb 22, 2011)

C. gracilis looks to me an adult female.

edit: if it is I do recommend to get yourself a nice glass terrarium that is quite high: 30-40cm. Put just a little substrate in it 1-2cm if you provide plenty of vertical hides (more bark). Also put in a few sticks: this species has no problem with climbing and often seems to like to be in high places. Be careful with the lid though: I recommend to use a piece of glass with a hole drilled in the center for ventilation and if you want to ventilate more slide it in such a way that it opens in front and that the scorpion in no way can get close to it (C. species can stretch themselves a lot, especially males). Make sure that not too much moisture builds up.

All IMO: I encounter this species very often in the wild in various habitats. It's a great species to keep since it has no problems with being active when it's not completely dark or even during the day if not kept in direct light.

edit 2: an example of C. gracilis habitat in the state of Veracruz (shared with Diplocentrus bereai):






*Centruroides gracilis habitat.*






*Adult female Centruroides gracilis, found under bark.*


----------



## Sleazoid (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are some more pictures of the C. gracilis.












You think it is a female? Would you explain to me why exactly? =D
I am gonna read up on sexing them more on later tonight.


----------



## John Bokma (Feb 23, 2011)

Sleazoid said:


> You think it is a female? Would you explain to me why exactly? =D


With C. species it's often (always?) simple: if the tail segments are short and fat it's a female, if they are long and thin it's a male.

Example to clarify (note that this is not C. gracilis but C. fulvipes, they look quite the same, but it's a different species).






*Centruroides fulvipes, female*






*Centruroides fulvipes, male*

Additionally, the female C. fulvipes is gravid.


----------

